# GTI International 2009 - 27th / 28th June - Bruntingthorpe



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT Owners Club stand has been booked.

You can now purchase tickets online for either day or the weekend here:

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

Once you have selected you ticket type and gone to the checkout, select the number of tickets you require and then select TT Owners Club from the clubs drop down menu to be part of the stand.

*Please post up here when you have booked so we can keep an eye on numbers.*

Nick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

stick me down for the sunday mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i was hoping to go to a big meet this year, would this be classed as the biggest/best?

im going to be doing the camping to keep the costs down  anyone got a spare tent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You've obviously been quicker than me, Nick :wink:

I have an excuse though: I've been out all day ,,,,

I think we should make this a BIG event, like we used to do many years ago


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've put myself down for the Sunday!

Tickets ordered!

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i was hoping to go to a big meet this year, would this be classed as the biggest/best?


If a GTI meet isn't a BIG one, I don't know what is :roll:



VSPURS said:


> I've put myself down for the Sunday!
> 
> :roll:


Excellent


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

not ordered tickets yet but me + gf's bro will be down on the sunday


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

come on guys lets get a few more names down,Nick can you start a list?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

I am deffo interested in coming over Sam!!, I've just to check on dates! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there Sat and Sun


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there Sat and Sun


Why am I not surprised :roll:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Count me in too for sun


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

any of the NW crew fancy a convoy down to this on saturday....if not may travel down on friday and stop over, is there any travel lodge close?
if we go to this on the saturday, will we have to park in a field , or on the ttoc stand >>> sorry for the questions, my 1st big event


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> any of the NW crew fancy a convoy down to this on saturday....if not may travel down on friday and stop over, is there any travel lodge close?
> if we go to this on the saturday, will we have to park in a field , or on the ttoc stand >>> sorry for the questions, my 1st big event


go on the sunday mate,it's the better day,also this is a good place to stay
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_ ... tel_id=291


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nick,could you attach a list of attendees on the 1st page?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

was this the event last year where we all met at the travel lodge on the sunday morning and cruised from there?

If so it would be good to do something similar this year and try and get a few more TT's involved


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rik-e said:


> was this the event last year where we all met at the travel lodge on the sunday morning and cruised from there?
> 
> If so it would be good to do something similar this year and try and get a few more TT's involved


correct,definately do it again from there.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> any of the NW crew fancy a convoy down to this on saturday....if not may travel down on friday and stop over, is there any travel lodge close?
> if we go to this on the saturday, will we have to park in a field , or on the ttoc stand >>> sorry for the questions, my 1st big event


Syddy... I was thinking of going on the Sunday, we should be able to get on the stand as long as you book into it.

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not sure if I will make it this time: my first grandson should arrive around that time :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Not sure if I will make it this time: my first grandson should arrive around that time :?


Nice one Granny ,,,, who going to make the bacon butties :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I will make it this time: my first grandson should arrive around that time :?
> ...


That'll be Granny's = Carol's job as always :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We have finally bought a TT and joined the club. Could you save me a space on the club stand please?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Another local event. I'm up for it.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a good show to go to  has anyone thought about the DC Show??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to be clear, if you want to be on the club stand, you need to order your ticket from the GTI Inters site and make sure you select TT Owners Club from the drop down list.

The TTOC isn't managing the numbers for the stand, the people at GTI Inters are doing it from their end this year.

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be there but probably on the Regal stand, see you all there


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

just bought tickets for the sunday and added TTOC from the drop down


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

would you like a MK2 Ibis White one on? more than happy to travel down, it will be a good show!


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i believe any TT is welcome at the event. get them tickets ordered!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have booked mine for the sunday, did the drop down box, but it did not seem to do anything...

I will check when I get the ticket. I think I might need to give them a ring


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I have booked mine for the sunday, did the drop down box, but it did not seem to do anything...
> 
> I will check when I get the ticket. I think I might need to give them a ring


Mine was the same, i'm sure the tickets will come through!


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

just ordered tickets for the full weekend


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm booked in for sun


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Just booked a ticket for Sunday. 

Anyone thinking of a convoy from Stoke-on-Trent that morning?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Me and Big Syd will be on our way down but not sure if we will be passing your way. not really looked at the route tbh


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

last year we had a bit of a mini-meet beforehand at a travellodge then cruised over together.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Just thinking about going via the A50 and down the M1.

Or just whizz down the m6 and back up M1 for a couple of Junctions.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rik-e said:


> last year we had a bit of a mini-meet beforehand at a travellodge then cruised over together.


we should do this again?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Will be in South Africa following the Lions so can't make it this year ...


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

caney said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> > last year we had a bit of a mini-meet beforehand at a travellodge then cruised over together.
> ...


definitely!

Would be good to get more cars to meet up there aswell if possible?


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Gizmo, hows bout we have an after party at mine onlt 20 miles ih away stuff travel lodge, as long as your car can make it, pm me lemmi know how you are etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> Dobbsy said:
> 
> 
> > just ordered tickets for the full weekend
> ...


Booked mine months ago mate Lutterworth


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> i'm booked in for sun


Me too. Can't wait... 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Me too. Can't wait... 8)


Oh God your not going as well are ya????


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Really want to go to this, but dont think i have a chance as i have already given some of my staff time off, therefore i am screwed :roll: 
Hope you all have a good time


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

so i'm guessing when we get our passes the stewards will tell us where to park?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tickets just ordered for me n the wife


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Can't wait... 8)
> ...


Nah mate, I'm going to Cyprus on holiday... :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

how long are these tickets taking to be deliverd..not had mine yet and ordered over a week ago :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> how long are these tickets taking to be deliverd..not had mine yet and ordered over a week ago :?


Ordered mine a couple of months ago when they first came on sale and don't have them yet so I'm guessing that they have not been sent out yet.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

last year they were all delivered about a week beforehand i think


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rik-e said:


> last year they were all delivered about a week beforehand i think


cheers good to know


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just booked for the Saturday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Just booked for the Saturday


  Now theres a first


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

First Z4 at GTi ? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We went to crowthorne , a few yeas ago now though.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Booooo you should have come on the Sunday, thats when all the best people are going


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Booooo you should have come on the Sunday, thats when all the best people are going


All the best people are going both days ( but Sunday is defo the best day )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Back from holiday midweek then back to work on the monday so I don't want to drive back Sunday night.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just booked Sunday.

See you all there.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Back from holiday midweek then back to work on the monday so I don't want to drive back Sunday night.


Will let you off then 



Hark said:


> Just booked Sunday.
> 
> See you all there.


Turning into a big meet


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jammyd m8 you still up for a meet for the cruse down


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> jammyd m8 you still up for a meet for the cruse down


It would be rude not too! as long as you don't leave me standing in that qS of yours!


----------



## RedTTCS (May 17, 2009)

put me down for the sunday im new to the forum but been a member of TTOC for nearly a year and would be good to finally make a meet.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

RedTTCS said:


> put me down for the sunday im new to the forum but been a member of TTOC for nearly a year and would be good to finally make a meet.


you have to book the tickets online then select TTOC from the drop down list
http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tickets arrived today with the TT club stand pass


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> tickets arrived today with the TT club stand pass


DITTO


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Got mine yesterday but dont seem to have a club stand pass.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> any of the NW crew fancy a convoy down to this on saturday....if not may travel down on friday and stop over, is there any travel lodge close?
> if we go to this on the saturday, will we have to park in a field , or on the ttoc stand >>> sorry for the questions, my 1st big event


I think we are going down Saturday [afternoon ] stay over for Sunday    ,,,,,,,


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

got mine through club stand both days woop woop


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

not got mine yet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> not got mine yet


Same here [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Got mine and the Club stand pass


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK !! Tickets purchased , see you all on the Sunday        

Lets hope we get good weather 8) 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So I've got an extra days holiday so we are coming on the Sunday now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No sign of my tickets yet


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> So I've got an extra days holiday so we are coming on the Sunday now.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



YELLOW_TT said:


> No sign of my tickets yet


Me neither [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So I've got an extra days holiday so we are coming on the Sunday now.
> ...


Actually that plan may be buggered as the tickets arrived today.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So I've got an extra days holiday so we are coming on the Sunday now.
> ...


you better get them m8.... we will be following you lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No good following me I will be lost as ever


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No good following me I will be lost as ever


Its a bit close to Corby to be following you again [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> you better get them m8.... we will be following you lol


I hope that they come soon, I need to move out of this house in the next week or 2


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Suppose I'd better get mine booked 

Nick


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nem said:


> Suppose I'd better get mine booked
> 
> Nick


TUT TUT :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still no sign of my tickets :?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats me booked a weekend pass  no camping thou... anyone fancy the trip from Aberdeen or around the area to head down?! share accom etc PM me cause Mike is offshore during that weekend


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Still no sign of my tickets :?


nor mine... I think a phone call is in order...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Still no sign of my tickets :?
> ...


Do you think they are trying to tell us something [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


what that your not allowed to go?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My Glastonbury tickets are here though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Think a phome call might be in order


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They are very nice, got a call today asking me to return my tickets so they could send them out for the Sunday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just emailed them


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW,

drop them an email on [email protected] as they had misplaced my order and are now sending it next week


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> YELLOW,
> 
> drop them an email on [email protected] as they had misplaced my order and are now sending it next week


Cheers will do


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just rang them tickets went out yesterday


----------



## RedTTCS (May 17, 2009)

Tickets booked an sorted for the sunday cant wait


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tickets arrived + 2 extra for free


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Tickets arrived + 2 extra for free


They might be mine :wink:


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Stevie and I are looking forward to seeing some of you at the show.

James


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Got my ticket


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

got my ticket and 2 passes for my car see ya there folks....


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

got my 2 tickets but no passes for our stand :?

phoned them today and they said they'd post it but not 100% sure on if they will or not


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

forgot to mention, are we doing a cruise down or big meet for definite at the travel lodge same as last time?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally got my ticket for the Sunday!!!!

I seem to have one extra if anyone knows someone wanting to go but not be on the stand?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rik-e said:


> forgot to mention, are we doing a cruise down or big meet for definite at the travel lodge same as last time?


Lutterworth  Iamstaying there Friday and Saturday


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to mention, are we doing a cruise down or big meet for definite at the travel lodge same as last time?
> ...


can you pm me the details fancy being in the same place as others  im down friday and sat as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

abz001 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > rik-e said:
> ...


Just go to theTravel Lodge web site mate and type in Lutterworth


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok cool shall do


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

doors open at 8am for us pass holders so if we're gonna meet up then i want to be leaving the travel lodge no later than 7.30am! i wanna try and avoid all the long queues into bruntingthorpe this year


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

caney said:


> doors open at 8am for us pass holders so if we're gonna meet up then i want to be leaving the travel lodge no later than 7.30am! i wanna try and avoid all the long queues into bruntingthorpe this year


Sounds good to me Steve but I might have a bit of a hang over


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

is it along drive from hotel to veune? ill need to clean the TT up after the drive down might prep her up here and tape her up!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

abz001 said:


> is it along drive from hotel to veune? ill need to clean the TT up after the drive down might prep her up here and tape her up!


No mate about 15 mins away plenty of water at the site just bring your cleaning gear you will not be the only one


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool its all in the boot already from the last show i was at so im all ready just need clean pants :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

gutted all booked up  anyone staying anywhere else would rather stay with the troops so to speak!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I just tried to book the Saturday night but I can't no room at the inn...

Guess I am going to have to drive down with Syd on Sunday Morning ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need to book early to get in to Lutterworth I always as soon as I get the dates for inters


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Had to book a B&B 15 miles away    , tickets arrived , but no stand pass :x :x :x


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

abz001 said:


> gutted all booked up  anyone staying anywhere else would rather stay with the troops so to speak!


there's a premier inn just 5 miles south of lutterworth in my home town of Rugby,i will pass that to go to inters so i could meet up with you? http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInfo ... elId=24085


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

caney said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > gutted all booked up  anyone staying anywhere else would rather stay with the troops so to speak!
> ...


ok cool  ill go book thats if they have a room


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Caney can i meet with you on the way? Im northampton only down the road  8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

L80NTT said:


> Caney can i meet with you on the way? Im northampton only down the road  8)


if you can get to my house for 7.30am then yeah,i'm just off junction 17 m45.have you got a club stand pass for the ttoc? if not you won't be allowed in before 9am .


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

All done & sorted  Dont mind what time we go. Why so early anyway?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

L80NTT said:


> All done & sorted  Dont mind what time we go. Why so early anyway?


to avoid the massive queues on the way!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Argh yes! Should be good! we can talk about cars & the preperation of subfloor surface's using f ball products  :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

any chance of cleaning up the thread and maybe starting a list saying its just over a week away... arrange convoys etc


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

abz001 said:


> any chance of cleaning up the thread and maybe starting a list saying its just over a week away... arrange convoys etc


Check out the other thread


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> any chance of cleaning up the thread and maybe starting a list saying its just over a week away... arrange convoys etc


My pleasure


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

L80NTT said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > any chance of cleaning up the thread and maybe starting a list saying its just over a week away... arrange convoys etc
> ...


what other thread?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

abz001 said:


> L80NTT said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


The other one in this section listing who is going what day and were from


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

found it! cheers Jammy


----------

